# iPod Video 30GB: kann man ihn übertakten??



## FatalMistake (19. Oktober 2008)

*iPod Video 30GB: kann man ihn übertakten??*

Hallo!
Ja, wie im Titel breits steht: kann man einen iPod Video mit 30GB irgendwie übertakten??
Das Problem ist, dass wenn ich Musik abspiele und durchs Menü gehe, ruckelt das. is nicht schön und auch wenn man dann ein Menü zurück geht, hängt er sich schon fast auf! 

Das Ding muss ja auch irgendeinen Hauptprozessor haben, der für alles verantwortlich ist!
Wenn möglich, per Software durchführbar!

es is mir klar, dass das OC dem Stromverbrauch nicht zu gute kommt, aber das is mal rein aus Intresse und wird ggf. mit aktiver Stromzufuhr (Netzteil) durchgeführt.

Hoffe, mir kann da jemand weiterelfen!
GIDF hat nix gebracht^^

mfg
FatalMistake


----------



## Sesfontain (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: iPod Video 30GB: kann man ihn übertakten??*

ich schäatze ,den iPod kann man nicht occen.Ich finde auch nirgends etwas


----------



## exa (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: iPod Video 30GB: kann man ihn übertakten??*

wirst du auch nie, denn das geht nicht einfach so... das is nicht wie bei nem pc wo man einfach mal den fsb anheben kann...

zudem bleibt das problem der höheren wärme...


----------



## FatalMistake (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: iPod Video 30GB: kann man ihn übertakten??*

ja, das is mir klar, mit abwärme. wie glaub ich schon gesagt, das is nur ausintresse und wenn ich es mache, nur kurz zum probieren.

gibts da keine seitn, wo irgendwie solche sachen erklärt werden?
das iphone kann ja auch gehackt werden...^^
mfg


----------



## exa (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: iPod Video 30GB: kann man ihn übertakten??*

das is aber was ganz anderes, bei den hacks die du ansprichst wird auf software ebene gearbeitet, an die hardware kommen die auch nicht dran...


----------



## FatalMistake (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: iPod Video 30GB: kann man ihn übertakten??*

naja zumindest hab ich ein paar bilder gesehn, auf denen (zumindest) ein iphone offen war und irgendwelche drähte zu irgendwelchen kleinen (selbstgelöteten) platinen führten.

also muss der normale ipod video 1. aufgehn und 2. irgendwo "einstellen" gehn. sprich:"OC".


----------



## exa (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: iPod Video 30GB: kann man ihn übertakten??*

ich denke nicht...

denn was du gesehen hast warenbestimmt zusätzliche bauteile, die dann mehr gebracht haben...

und selbst wenn: willst du deinen ipod auseinander nehmen und dran rumlöten???


----------



## FatalMistake (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: iPod Video 30GB: kann man ihn übertakten??*

naja andre löten an ihren 500 euro GTX280 rum und stopfen denen ne spannung rein, ...naja...
und ich würd eben an meinem 2jahre 300euro ipod rumfummelt.
aber ohne genaue anleitung tu ich sowieso nix.


----------



## rebel4life (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: iPod Video 30GB: kann man ihn übertakten??*

Kannst gut löten? Sprich SMD? Wenn nein, dann lass das lieber, auf so einer Platine in einem Gerät wie dem iPod lötet man nicht mal einfach so, da braucht man schon Erfahrung, denn das geht nicht ganz so einfach wie auf einer normalen Europlatine, solch kleine Platinen sind in der Regel mehrlagig und wenn man bei einer Lötstelle nicht aufpasst, dann kann es ganz schnell passieren, dass die Durchkontaktierung beschädigt wird und das kann man mit normalen Geräten zu Hause nicht mehr reparieren. Bei diesen "Voltmods" auf Grafikkarten ist das etwas anderes, dort wird nur noch zusätzlich meistens ein Draht schnell aufgelötet, aber man kann trotzdem einiges falsch machen.

Schau dir doch mal Rockbox an, das ist eine freie Firmware für viele mp3player, der iPod gehört auch zu den unterstützen Geräten.


----------



## jles (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: iPod Video 30GB: kann man ihn übertakten??*

Hab das Teil auch und eigentlich keine Probleme. Vlt. solltest du deinen Player einfach mal formatieren und alles neu draufladen. Diese Option bietet Itunes ja.


----------



## FatalMistake (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: iPod Video 30GB: kann man ihn übertakten??*

Ja, formatieren / defragmentieren is mir auch schon gekommen, aber ich hab ja nur das problem, wenn er etwas widergibt und ich durchs menu geh. beim laden von musik und filmen is er ok.

ja, rockbox guck ich mir mal an. sehn was das ist. vlt. funzt es ja. aber ich glaub kaum, dass es dort eine option gibt: " CPU Clock iPod Video: Default: xy MHz
                         Set new Clock: zx MHz"
                                    "OK"
^^

thx für eure antworten!


----------



## The_Dark_Lord (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: iPod Video 30GB: kann man ihn übertakten??*

Nein, Rockbox ist quasi ein Betriebssystem für den iPod.
(gibt's auch eine Linux-Distribution dafür)

was das bringt -> kA, ich hatte mit meinem 160-GB-iPod noch nie Probleme bezüglich Geschwindigkeit ^^


Wen's interessiert: in iPod's werden 80-MHz-Dual-Core-Prozessoren von ARM verbaut.


----------



## FatalMistake (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: iPod Video 30GB: kann man ihn übertakten??*

THX....das is ja mal was! DualCore??! 80MHz??? na da lässt sich doch was rausholen oder??! LN2 steht schon bereit....xDDD

Aber dieses Rockbox geht unter WinXP Pro SP3 auch oder?


----------



## Fryman112 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: iPod Video 30GB: kann man ihn übertakten??*

ich habe zwar keinen ipod aber eine psp wo für ich en program habe wo mit ich die übertakten kann, habe und sonst noch nen paar dinge also denke ich es gibt für den ipod auch was ähnliches aber da ich meine psp nen bischen um programieren musste dafür denke ich das du das bei deinen ipod auch so is kannste ja mal googeln


----------



## FatalMistake (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: iPod Video 30GB: kann man ihn übertakten??*

jup
werd mal schaun
thx bis hierher!
mfg


----------



## The_Dark_Lord (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: iPod Video 30GB: kann man ihn übertakten??*

Die Geschwindigkeitsprobleme, die du beschreibst resultieren allerdings nicht aus einem zu langsamen Prozessor, sondern aus der "Nachladezeit", also die Zeit, die der iPod braucht, um seine 1,8-Zoll-Festplatte anzusprechen und nach den Daten zu suchen...

PSP ist was anderes als iPod, auf eine PSP kann man auch Windows 95 installieren, mit iPods geht das nicht...

Ich halte die Idee an sich schon für sinnlos ^^


----------



## FatalMistake (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: iPod Video 30GB: kann man ihn übertakten??*

ja mag schon sein dass es sinnlos is...
aber leute, die sowieso eine 3,2 GHz CPU haben die e schon fast vom MB springt vor lauter Leistung, OCn ihn ja auch bis 5GHz....weil sie meinen er is zu langsam....

ich wollt ja nur mal wissen, ob meine Idee überhaupt möglich ist.

und das die HDD zu langsam is, wenn ic hdurchs Menu gehen während er Musik abspielt, find ich schwachsinnig. denn dafür wird er wohl kaum die Festplatte brauchen, und ich spür auch nciht und hör auch nciht von der Platte...und wenn sie läuft merkst du das ganz schön...

mfg


----------



## The_Dark_Lord (2. November 2008)

*AW: iPod Video 30GB: kann man ihn übertakten??*



FatalMistake schrieb:


> ja mag schon sein dass es sinnlos is...
> aber leute, die sowieso eine 3,2 GHz CPU haben die e schon fast vom MB springt vor lauter Leistung, OCn ihn ja auch bis 5GHz....weil sie meinen er is zu langsam....


Schwanzlängenvergleiche für Techniker eben ^^

"Ey, mein iPod läuft auf 2x120 Mhz, kuckste, wa?"




FatalMistake schrieb:


> und das die HDD zu langsam is, wenn ic hdurchs Menu gehen während er Musik abspielt, find ich schwachsinnig. denn dafür wird er wohl kaum die Festplatte brauchen, und ich spür auch nciht und hör auch nciht von der Platte...und wenn sie läuft merkst du das ganz schön...



Wozu braucht ein iPod eine Festplatte?
Genau, um Daten zu speichern.
Welche Daten?
Alle.

Also auch die Information, wie die Lieder heißen, die er jetzt auf dem Bildschirm zeigen soll, und sofern die nicht schon in den Cache geladen sind, muss er sie suchen, und damit die Festplatte starten.
-> das kostet Zeit


----------



## FatalMistake (4. November 2008)

*AW: iPod Video 30GB: kann man ihn übertakten??*

 

ja aber diese grundlegenden Daten wie das Menü werden doch wohl im Cache gespeichert sonst müsste er beim Einschalten genauso die HDD aufdrehen...tut er nicht (immer)...

irgendwie muss das machbar sein...

mfg
FatalMistake


----------

